

Google + OpenID = FAIL - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/30/google-openid-fail/

======
jm4
Ok, here's my little rant...

I don't get this whole using a verb as a noun thing. It's stupid and when
people use the word "fail" like this in all caps it makes them look stupid.
Reddit is filled with trashy headlines like this and it's ridiculous. I may be
alone here, but I would prefer a slightly higher level of discourse than
what's over there. I can understand common grammar mistakes, but I have a hard
time understanding why a person would choose to write or speak in a way that
makes him look like a fool.

My other gripe is that this user, "thenextweb", only submits stories from
thenextweb.org. Again, I may be alone, but I think that if you can't rely on
your readers to submit links to your blog and constantly have to plug it
yourself then it's not worth reading. We are not here to generate your ad
revenue whenever you want to submit one of your own stories. If it's truly
worthwhile it will no doubt make it's way here on its own.

------
thenextweb
Regarding the "FAIL" critism: FAIL is not just a word but a meme used on the
web to describe something that went wrong. History of the Fail Meme:
[http://www.redorbit.com/news/technology/1306942/memes_help_k...](http://www.redorbit.com/news/technology/1306942/memes_help_keep_internet_interesting/index.html)

About the Submit criticism: I also submit stories from other blogs and not
every blog from TheNextWeb.org. Only stuff I think works for the Hacker News
Community. But I will be more critical before I post links to our own blogs
from now on.

Thanks..

